

CSS Transparency Settings for All Browsers - mogston
http://css-tricks.com/css-transparency-settings-for-all-broswers/

======
neonfunk
How is this news? $(this).css("opacity", 0);

[Admittedly, this is helpful if yr trying to style w/o JS, but it's not
exactly a new technique -- as evidenced by the publish date.]

------
lsb
Junking up your CSS rules with hacks for Netscape Navigator and Safari 1.0? No
thanks.

~~~
javanix
It's _one_ line that adds that functionality. One line that shouldn't really
have any additional overhead. Hardly seems like a giant glob of obfuscating
junk to me.

------
iamwil
apparently, IE doesn't respond to filter. You'll need this:

-ms-filter:"progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.Alpha(Opacity=50)"

~~~
code_duck
Yes, that's the new IE8 version. This article is double out of date, both the
original (2007) post and the update.

